# Limit with drone



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Caught my 6 pompano using fish bites and my drone by portifino. If you havent looked into using drones to release baits it sure beats fighting the waves and sting rays! Drone is dji mavic pro.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Now that’s the coolest thing I have seen!


----------



## mcdoogus (May 10, 2018)

Now that's the lamest thing I have seen!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

You create an account just for that remark?


----------



## Hawkins (Aug 15, 2017)

Way cool but I'd probably lose a $1k drone.
Good stuff


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

That's what would happen to me Hawkins. 

I like the pics. Any chance of posting more? Curious what you're looking for. Are you looking for actual fish or formations?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Im just using the drone to take the bait out


----------



## Itsthenrb (May 12, 2018)

How do you rig the drone to drop the bait


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Outrigger quick release, put the release through the swivel.


----------

